# Bucking at the Canter?



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

There are various things which would cause the horse to protest by bucking or kicking out when asked to canter.

Real or remembered pain might be the cause. Testing a horse for pain while standing without the weight of a rider cannot always reveal pain felt while in motion and carrying a rider. A knowledgeable and perceptive trainer might be able to observe this in action.

How the rider sits and moves may also be a big factor in how a horse responds when asked to canter. The rider should be balanced and moving with the horse. Cues should be quiet and smooth so they do not startle the horse. A half-halt or pre-cue could help by alerting the horse that he is going to be asked to do something different. As the horse begins its canter the rider should follow its change of motion including following hands on the reins. Some horses are more sensitive than others; they might also have recollections of previous tugs on their mouth when beginning to canter under a rider.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be feel good bucks or to stretch out. What's his turnout time like, the amount of area he has and how many others are out with him? Does he "play" with others when out or run around?

What happens when he bucks? Do you correct him and how?

Depending on why the horse is bucking would determine how I would correct. If the horse is lazy, I may push them harder through the bucks. Most of the time I shut them down to a halt and immediately ask them to go right back to a canter. To me that is the safest option and isn't giving in because you go right back to what you wanted them to do. If they repeat bucking, I would put their butt to work hard after stopping with circles, figure 8s, backing or yielding their butt. Then go right back to cantering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Could be the rider, could be that the vet missed something, could be anything! Yes, it could be a poor attitude, in which case your trainer should have hopped up on that horse and given it an attitude adjustment the first time it happened. At my barn it would have been the first and last time!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Most horses buck at the canter (when there is not a tack or pain issue) because riders have pulled them up when they did this. Remember, horses are 'creatures of habit'. It only takes ONE TIME of pulling a fresh horse up because he humped up or tried to buck and he will repeat the behavior simply because he can and he did it before. A good rider that is confident can get on him and spank his butt and make him go forward (instead of pulling him up) and the behavior can disappear as quickly as it popped up. 

There are many thing that people do that 'encourage' a horse to buck or crow-hop and they do not even realize that they are doing it. One of the worst is longeing a horse with a saddle and letting them buck and play on the longe line. Since horses are creatures of habit, this will only let them learn a routine where they are allowed to buck and play when they are fresh.

Either turn a horse out and let it buck and play at will BEFORE longeing or riding or MAKE IT MIND! Never let a horse buck, play or run around madly when you are supposed to be in control like on a longe line or in a round pen with you in the pen. 

We frequently used to inherit these horses to train. We had to work really hard to break the cycle -- the bad habit they came with. One's goal should always be a horse that is saddled up, mounted and rides off without any problems. A 'broke' horse is one that does not have a 'list' that includes things like longeing before it can be ridden or being 'cold backed' or humping up for the first 30 minutes it is ridden. These are huge holes in a horse's training.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

i would have someone else ride him whose a good rider and see if he does it with them or if it's just you. That way you can isolate the problem further.

I did ride a horse once that occasionally when it got colder (we live in LA so not usually hot) would let out a happy buck while cantering sometimes.. but I don't think that's this because of the ear pinning.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

My horse had the same issue. For her, it was a matter of being out of shape. She couldn't canter comfortably with a rider on her back because she'd been kept in a very small paddock with no exercise for over a year. Now that she's building up muscle again, she no longer bucks. Maybe do some exercises at the trot to build up some muscle before you try cantering again.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

How long has it been since his sheath was cleaned, as that will cause a gelding/stallion to buck at the canter.

Might try that to see if helps.


----------

